# messed up my zipper installed Philips DSR 704 DirecTV TiVo DVR with software upgrade



## cmeisel (Jan 6, 2006)

I had my Philips DSR 704 DirecTV TiVo DVR set up perfectly, with the zipper installed and it connected to my home network. 
My world was perfect until I decided to install the new tivowebplus. Somehow I had the dumb idea to upgrade and take on the project to rename all directories to TivoWebPlus (so I could then use the auto install service in the new tivowebplus, which only works when the directory is the upper case version. When that failed I named them all back to tivowebplus and it all worked, but I could only browse to the tivo when I used telnet and started tivowebplus manually. Then I browsed to backup your season pass, did it and the machine rebooted. ever since then I can't telnet, ftp or browse to the DVR anymore. I can ping it, so it is conencted to the network but it seems none of the services have started. what can I do ?
Is there any other way to connect to it and try to fix it ? I want to try and avoid removing the harddrive to fix it.
Please, any help is much appreciated. I can purchase whatever cable might be needed to connect any other way to the unit.

thanks

claus


----------



## cmeisel (Jan 6, 2006)

nobody has any advice for me what to do ?
thanks

claus


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

most likely, it's not TWP but the reboot which screwed up your installation... when editing to change which TWP got run at boot, you probably messed something up (the most common mistake is that rc.sysinit.author is no longer executable)
Unfortunately, unless you have a serial cable AND changed the prom password, you will most likely have to pull the drive again, to fix the mistake


----------

